# Looking for Rossini Viaggio a Reims Abado in Vienna 1988



## eraim (May 1, 2012)

I've looked about evereywhere, including Torrent and Amazon... I taped this concert probably life in 1988 and this is THE version I like. My tape is now worn out and I'd like to have it on CD or DVD. Many singers are the same as in the famous Pesaro 1984 version, but I prefer the 1988 in Vienna. 
Anyone can advise where to look or have it that can be copied?
Thanks


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

As far as I know there are only two versions available on DVD and both are very good.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

eraim said:


> I've looked about evereywhere, including Torrent and Amazon... I taped this concert probably life in 1988 and this is THE version I like. My tape is now worn out and I'd like to have it on CD or DVD. Many singers are the same as in the famous Pesaro 1984 version, but I prefer the 1988 in Vienna.
> Anyone can advise where to look or have it that can be copied?
> Thanks


Aaaergh

It was on YouTube but the video has been removed.

Honestly I can't understand why they get do uppity about copyright when it's not even available commercially so there can be no question of competition!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

You mean this one? It's in bit and pieces, though.





Search the uploaders channel for other parts.


----------

